# S&W 586 vs. Ruger GP-100



## Justsqueeze (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi folks

I have 2 .357 revolvers, but am thinking of liquidating one , as I am more into shooting my Glock theses days.....

They both shoot nicely, the S&W trigger pull is nicer....

Any thoughts , impressions, suggestions?


Cheers


Howard


----------



## asskickinpeanuts (Feb 9, 2008)

keep em both!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Gp 100*

Justsqueeze: keep both; or if you must:mrgreen: keep the GP100.
I know nothing about the 586; my prejudice is showing:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You will live to regret selling either one. Their not eat anything and only got to be wiped off once in awhile. Some day when you are as old as me you will know why I said that. Good luck.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Although I generally agree with Baldy's opinion in this matter, actually I usually end up selling guns I no longer shoot regularly, to finance new purchases in the same area. I'm just not well-off enough financially to keep tools I no longer use.

I faced the same decision as you not too long ago, and the 586 was the one to go.










I'm not missing it much at all. The Ruger shoots as well with .38s, better with most magnum loads, and is easier to clean and care for in the field as well.


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

+ 1 on KEEP EM BOTH!

Hairy


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

My suggestion would be to sell the Ruger. The Smith & Wesson is a better made revolver and the 586 is no longer made, the GP-100 is. You can always find another Ruger if you need to, that is not the case with the Smith & Wesson.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

If it were me, and I *had* to sell one, I'd keep whichever one I liked the best.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sell the 586 and keep the GP100.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I would not sell any guns right now. I would keep everything I have. But if I had to keep one .357 of those two it would be the S&W. But keep them both for now.


----------



## tradrick (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm new around here.But I agree with keeping the Smith.Especially if its a pre lock model that is not made anymore.If its in good condition its value will only go up.The Ruger GP100 as said above is still in production and could purchased again.Both are excellant revolvers.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've been looking to buy a 4" .357. That GP would fit my needs nicely. If you get serious selling, let me know.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

People need to look at the date on threads before responding. 3-17-2008

8 months since it was started, and he hasn't logged in since: Last Activity: 04-16-2008 10:44 AM


----------

